# Where to live near Valencia City?



## tebear (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, we are a family of 4, 2 of them being under 3yrs old, who are in the process of relocating from Javea. We have found life a little too quiet here since relocating from the UK 2 years ago. We would really appreciate anyone's thoughts on the best areas to settle in or around Valencia City that aren't too quiet. We need to keep everyone busy! We need easy links into the City centre and large living space and decent outdoor space as i work from home. An apartment isn't going to be suitable so slightly out of the city seems likely. We have looked at L'Eliana, Torrent and Godella/Rocafort briefly so far. Has anyone any comments on these as places to live with a young family? Or suggestions of other areas we should consider? Many thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I am about 20 mins by road from Valencia. If I drive 10 minutes I can take the metro and in another 30 mins be in the centre.

Torrent is a good town, lots there and good connections, not visited the others you mention.

I would suggest you come and have a look around the towns locally, they are reasonably close, but quite distinct and individual.

Depends what you want/need, but bear in mind that this is not a very "touristy" area (particularly outwith Valencia city) so it can, in it's own way, be a quiet area.


----------

